# New Irn Bru TV advert



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone seen it? Had me in stitches! "Aww fanny, yer jist like yer dad!" :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yip.. ahhh wee fanny...

:lol:


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

It's brilliant just not too sure how they get away with it at the times I shown


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Makes me cringe a bit when it comes on. First Irn Bru advert I've not liked, think the actors are trying too hard. Dono but it's a no from me.

My fave was the Raul adverts. Yoho Ladies!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great advert! Like some of the classic comedy - clever but not in your face or sweary!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Irn Bru have made some great adverts over the years.

A wee bit different than the same old and a bit of humour never goes amiss.

Here is some earlier ones.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Have you seen the one where the GF moves in & turns everything pink... then he swigs IRN BRU, then the mother pops out with her hairy legs and his razor. Haha Hilarious!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty amusing.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The blind date one is hilarious!


----------

